# 62? Rollfast



## C.B. Canga (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi, 

This is my 62? Rollfast, it's is equipped with a 3 speed Sturmey Archer.  As far as I know everything is original with the exception of the rack, basket, grips, and lock. It was given to me by a friend. I ride it all the time and everything works great on it. 

Is there anyone that can tell me more about this bike? I don't even know what it's called other than it may be a lightweight bike? It says 62 on the Sturmey archer hub that's why I think it's a 62... I can't find any info or other pics of this bike online. Was it made in NY or in England? It says made in England on the bike head badge but some guy at the bike shop told me they had a NY factory too. Is it a rare bike? Don't care about how much it's worth, I love it and get tons of enjoyment out of it. 

Any additional info would be great.


----------



## C.B. Canga (Feb 7, 2014)

*Last pic*

Here's what the back fender/ mudguard looks like. 

I hear the white paint on the mudguard had something to do with the blackouts during the war. But I'm not sure if they were talking about ww1 or ww2.   But if my bike was made in 62 why would there be a need t have it be painted white still? Can anyone clarify this?


----------



## C.B. Canga (Feb 7, 2014)

This is the only photo I found online of a similar bike to mine, but the person that posted the photo wasn't sure as well about the details on the bike. The person said their bike is a 1964, but mine says 62 on the Sturmey Archer hub.

Bike looks like it's in better condition than mine. I still like mine though


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2014)

I still say Raleigh built. I'd go with the date on the hub. Photo courtesy of Sheldon Brown's site.


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2014)

Dave,are you saying that someone took a Raleigh and put Rollfast decals on it??


----------



## C.B. Canga (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, All the decals say Rollfast, and the brass head badge says Rollfast as well...  If it's a Raleigh I don't know why they would go to all that trouble to make it say Rollfast. And because i found one other bike that's similar to mine... That means if Raleigh did that, they the must have mass produced it to some extent.


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2014)

C.B. Canga said:


> Yeah, All the decals say Rollfast, and the brass head badge says Rollfast as well...  If it's a Raleigh I don't know why they would go to all that trouble to make it say Rollfast. And because i found one other bike that's similar to mine... That means if Raleigh did that, they the must have mass produced it to some extent.




I owned this '56 Raleigh built Western Flyer (currently being sold by someone else on Portland CL). So it's very possible Rollfast could have also contracted with Raleigh to build some bikes for them too. However, I am no expert on the subject!
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/4310734607.html


----------



## C.B. Canga (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for your imput Dave. Much appreciated. I hope there will be someone that will be able to give me some concrete details on this bike.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 7, 2014)

I had a 1964 Huffy 3 speed English bike when I was 15 years that I bought new.  It was built by Raleigh in Nottingham.  Raleigh built bikes under dozens of names in the 1960s for other vendors.  Roger


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

It is a Raleigh product, but appears to be partially made with parts left over from the British Cycle Company (Birmingham) parts that went over to Raleigh in the merger. 

The white fender stripe pre-dates WWII. Plenty of bicycles had them in the pre-war era. The concept that it originated in the Battle of Britain is a myth.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 9, 2014)

Sir Mike my and my sisters Huffy's had white striped rear fenders.  I happened to have a picture of hers which was a 1962.  From memory all the Raleigh built 3 speeds built for others had white marked fenders.  There was a Deluxe version available but they had chrome fenders.  I think I have one of each in my collection.  Roger


----------

